# hawk 226 vs



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

Ok, i may have asked this but do not remember if doing so
here we go again if so:

ok, variable speed quit working, did some research and it was mentioned to clean the rotating knob if possible with electronic juice, well its pretty tight but i squired some crc on it, blew it with air hose ect. nada at this time.

i did and have sent multiple emails to hawk email address, while it appears it was taken over by someone else even they do not respond.

any ideas how to get the variable speed back working
thanks
all
rj in az


----------



## RJweb (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't know how to fix your problem, but Buston is hit or miss as far as customer service goes, good luck with them contacting you, RJ


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought a 220 VS a coulple of years ago, and was able to get a few missing pieces i needed. Bushton was quick to respond though CS is always a moving target regardless of the company. I wouldn't cpunt on e mails and suggest you call them. But also make sure your using the correct company, since RBI Hawk has been sold a couple of times over the years, here's the current place (AFAIK).


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

thanks for info, thats the jt i sent a couple emails and called, i'll just harrass them and have the big boss here give it a go, shes a little more diplomatic than i am, and much more patient.

happy thursday
rj in az


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

I remember reading something about certain models having bad motors or electronics… something about a D/C motor versus an A/C one. Does anyone know the specifics, like what years to look out for or how to spot the bad motors?

As to the original question - is the motor on your saw A/C or D/C? If you know it's the POT that is bad, you can probably replace that pretty easily if you are handy with a soldering iron. You could try and isolate it and swap in another to verify it's bad (if it's wired, not soldered, then that should be easy). Anything beyond that would need a little electronics background to troubleshoot the motor and controller. If all else fails, and it's a D/C motor, you could probably rig up something like a MC-60 speed controller from a treadmill. You can get them pretty cheap online, or you can try to get one out of a treadmill you find locally - either for free or cheap.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

thanks to all comments, the company finally got back with me, and gave me some direction, which is to send them my control box and motor so they can fix or tune it, cost was not discussed other than controler was north of 150.00, which i have no problem with as i was given the scroll saw and it is like new. 
wished i did have some electronic knowledge, i can build hi rise buildings, damms and water plants, but anything electronic, would probably kill me. lol
again thanks for info.
rj in az


----------

